# Photos photos photos...



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not sure where I left off on the new arrivals but here are some pics of the new kids I brought home. I think I covered some at some point but here are new pics. Keep in mind they were ALL blowing coat when they came home.

Lets see, the new boys.

First is Dasher from TX, he is moonspotted but with the coat blowing you can't see anything.








Second is Brock from here in AR at Bending Tree Tanch.








Third is coming in April from Iowa, Moondoggy, and yes he is moonspotted too, some can still be seen. LOL








And lastly we are keeping one of our own, James T. Who is buddy's with Spock. HEHE









Now the girls...
First is Moon-Jen from Mississippi. She is moonspotted.








Next is Blue Moon-Belle she too is moonspotted and out of Mississippi.








Then there is Peach Schnapps. I was not planning on getting her but she came back with me from BTR as well.








Now this is Moonshadow. Again I was not planning on getting her but she came with us. She came from BTR as well but is a Doublejett girl.








Then Drucilla who is a TMG doe from BTR as well. She was planned. LOL








Oh, and Pheobe. She too is from BTR and a planned new addition. I am very proud of her and she has finally lost that coat so I can take better pics over the weekend.









Ok, so that was it. I hope I did not bore you with the pics. But I am very proud and well who doesn't like pics? I do think I put some pics up but again I couldn't remember who. Oh and in the show some of these placed. I am not sure how the pics will show but the placed goats should say. They all placed but anthing other then 5th place or higher I did not add. Well, enjoy...!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so I just had to add while I was at it. Chicory, one of my oldest gals placed....










Yea, we are proud.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on all the new ones! :stars: Besides being goat addicts, we're pic addicts too, so the more the better! WTG on the show placings! :thumb:


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

Great Pictures!! love the goats and Congrats on your winnings!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pics - thanks for sharing! And congrats on all the show wins! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your goats....you should be proud... :thumb:  :greengrin:



> And lastly we are keeping one of our own, James T. Who is buddy's with Spock. HEHE


 Love the names you give them LOL. :laugh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well thanks everyone. I was very surprised to do so well since I had NO CLUE what the judge would be looking for in the pics. LOL

LOL Pam I gave Spock his name for the ears. Then when James T was born they played and I thought what better name since they will grow up together. THEN his sister needed to be named and she was black and white and was always between the two so she got the name Uhura. LOL I just thought it was perfect. Plus not many will have names like that and you know me...be different.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome placings JD! Congrats on all the new additions too...they all look to be very nice goats.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Liz...yea, I can't wait to get good pics of the new summer coats. That should be something to look at. HEHE


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

All very nice! I  Blue Moon-Belle.

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea, it was kinda bad when you have to call on how to register 5 colors. LOL But she is a beauty and we are proud to have her.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, a bit of a change. I am getting this lil boy rather then the Moondoggy moonspotted buck. This lil guy is from the same Sire though and will carry the moonspotted genes. He is s cutty.










And this was when he was born.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the change! I take it change is a good thing in this case.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I like all the different colors they are all so pretty.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. The new kid is a beefy little character isn't he? Nice.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you and yes I am very happy to get him. He was my first choice then I went back on it and since changed again. LOL I hope it is a good choice for my needs but I really just liked him from the start and decided to go with my first instincts.


----------

